# PVC pipe used as ladder



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought once I read a post somewhere that showed someone using actual PVC pipe as the ladder. Since its a good bit cheaper but not sure if good idea. I've search but can't seem to find a post.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Two recent threads which may help you out.

Ladder system for supporting track

Ladder materials questions

Happy Reading 

Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

RE-read My thread on the "DMS Ry. - One Man's Journey". ..... under track work and bridges...

I use both 1" pvc as the ladder system for the Narrow gauge, along with 1 1/4" for the main line system. Yes, it is easier on the wallet also! How strong do you want it. I do not allow walking on track, for the tracks sake, but this is more than strong enough to support my own weight - I use support risers each 2 feet also, and a X-ross on top, set on grade using the two side "Arms" to sit the ladder pipes on, spaced by the "neck" of the X-ross, to set width!! pretty easy and very adjustable and changes are also just as easy. 

for more info read my thread on My layout. 

What is your ground like? 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a pic of the area I'm trying to solve. It is a temp mockup but you can see it will not have any walking traffic but those are 8' diameter turns I need to make. So I need something really flexible so I doubt 1" PVC pipe will make that and not try to spring back. I'm planning on filling the ROW with gravel but dirt in other areas for plants. The lattice strips would probably be the best bet but just expensive. I need to get the track in place so I can start the fill and be able to separate the rock vs dirt as that is a good 12-15" depth 


S layout 
www.dilloware.com/IMG_0488.jpg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You might look for "Spline Method"

Here you take a bundle of 3 pvc pipes. Each is quite flexible and you can bend it about any way you'd want track to go, but once you glue 3 into a bundle, they get quite rigid.


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Any pics of this spline?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

George Konrad (on MLS) does it this way. He sent me quite a few pictures of his layout done with the spline method. Very, very strong.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you show or point to some pics so I can get an idea about how it's done/looks? 


As a side note, I don't get the option to do hyperlinks anymore. No tool bar at all. Any ideas?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey 
Here are some links to Bob's replies, hope they are found to be of help.









Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed/Topic: PVC pipe roadbed substructure / Bob Hyman - 06 Jan 2011 06:22 PM[/b]

Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed/Topic: PVC pipe roadbed substructure / Bob Hyman - 06 Jan 2011 06:47 PM[/b]

Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed/Topic: PVC pipe roadbed substructure / Bob Hyman - 07 Jan 2011 02:30 PM[/b]


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks. Original pics gone but description gives me the idea.

Area I'm trying to do[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If you at Bob's reply date/time stamped 07 Jan 2011 02:30 PM there are two links with drawings of what he finally settled on for constructing his layout.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey,

This is what I drew up from George Konrad's "spline roadbed". I'm having trouble adding text to the above drawing. I don't know about this forum software. Anyway you can see the three 3/4 inch diameter PVC pipes grouped together. The bottom pipe is snapped into a horizontal hole drilled into the larger, vertical support piece. There is just enough of the edge of the larger pipe to form a "snap tab".


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 06 May 2012 01:18 PM 
{snip}[/i] I'm having trouble adding text to the above drawing. I don't know about this forum software. {snip...}[/i]
Gary, always put a blank line in the Message content area before inserting the picture on the second line, well that is if you expect to place text above the picture.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So just back from Home Depot looking at options from a price point and here is what I found for a theoretical 10 foot section:


The vinyl lattice strips are 1.14+tax per foot times 2 for a left and a right. $2.50/foot plus spacers, posts, etc.


Plastic deck boards are $45+tax for 16 foot but ripped into 3 strips you'd get a 24 foot theoretical stretch so $2.03/foot plus spacers, posts, etc.


White 1/2 inch (for flexibility for 8' dia. curves) PVC pipe $3.68+tax for a 10 foot length times 3 for the triangle design. $1.19/foot plus spacers, posts, etc.


Electrical gray PVC 1/2" PVC pipe $1.28+tax for 10 foot length times 3 for the triangle design. $.41/foot plus spacers, posts, etc.


So I was really surprised at the answer. They will all require some labor time, etc. And as I thought about the curves, especially my S into a 90 etc., I thought the lattice would be easier to work with until I had a eureka moment, remembering how I watch an electrician heating (with a special heating device) a section to make a bend and later me doing the same wih a shrink wrap gun. This might be a good way to get curves and not have to worry about the left over spring pressure of forcing the bend. And I can put together the track and use it as a jig. I'm thinking of maybe going to 3/4" and not doing the flat foam top. Comments?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I drew up from George Konrad's "spline roadbed". 
So Roger's RGSEast copied George? If it were before GK headed west, I'd believe it. You can't see them in this shot, but there are 3 pipes holding the flat foam roadbed.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I had thought to use the pipe to do things like supply water to various places, or run low voltage wire through. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

